# Cool Mailboxes



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

I was hunting mailbox ideas this morning because I need to make one. I just love the outboard engine. The drum kit wouldn't last 5 minutes in a city. The last one is for @ripjack13 . . .

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 29, 2016)

Your in Texas ... Gun one is the winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a very cool old Mercury outboard- Kathie says no.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Your in Texas ... Gun one is the winner



My first boat had an Evinrude 33 1/3 HP. I owned my very own powerboat outright (because my dad put me in the fishing business) when other kids my age were asking their parents to by them their first 10 speed. So I am sort of nostalgic toward E'rude.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My first boat had an Evinrude 33 1/3 HP. I owned my very own powerboat outright (because my dad put me in the fishing business) when other kids my age were asking their parents to by them their first 10 speed. So I am sort of nostalgic toward E'rude.



I can understand that. 10 speed- Hell my first bike was a 40's Schwin handed down from uncle- Damn thing weighed a ton....... Merc I have I pulled out of dumpster- red.. I have no clue why I am keeping it....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2016)

Old outboards have a charm all their own. I couldn't throw it away either. I grew up a Evinrude/Johnson kid because that was what my dad preferred. He said Mercury's couldn't take the saltwater as well and that was probably true back then, but once I statrted bass fishing on the Missisisisppiisisisi delta I started preferring Merc's. Lot's of great ourboards being made now though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 29, 2016)

If that's the case then mine would have to be a 3 1/2hp Sears push lawn mower ... With hand crank start on top ... My dad put me into landscape business before it was such a cool career like it is now ... Big fancy pickups pulling trailers hauling all kinds of mowers and weedeaters ... My weedeater was a hand driven one most people called a yoyo ... Pushed that dang lawnmower all over town

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 29, 2016)

I saw this mailbox in the Blacksmiths Journal years ago and always wanted to make it but never did. It has a step by step tutorial in it. One day I will. Its all steel of course..

Not as much character as the ones above..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2016)

I like em. More so the x-wing though....

I'd turn batman around to make em stick stuff in his butt..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 30, 2016)

Man that gun one is awesome!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Man that gun one is awesome!



Yeah it is. I'm gonna see if Zane @LSCG can make me some grips like that on a smaller scale to fit my SA 1911 . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2016)

I wonder what my HOA would say if I put up any of those?


----------

